
Minnesota file-sharing case finally ends after six years—$222,000 ruling stands - rosser
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/03/minnesota-file-sharing-case-finally-ends-after-six-years-222000-ruling-stands/
======
phaus
Welcome to America, where a football team, it's coach, a local government, and
a lawyer can be involved in covering up the brutal rape of a 16-year-old girl
with a minimum of consequences, but you can't download a double-album, or
publicly funded research without having your life ruined.

